
Ask HN: How do you distribute your personal utility library? - Lammy
Pretty much every developer ends up with a utility library of various functions in their language of choice. How do you distribute yours when it&#x27;s used by multiple personal open source projects? I&#x27;m working in Python and would like to just distribute a package to pypi but feel as though I would be polluting the repo with personal code that wouldn&#x27;t be useful to a wide audience. An alternative I considered is a git submodule, but that makes it hard to version since submodules will track HEAD by default, and that obviously also forces a git dependency when I prefer to use hg.
======
fundamental
My recommendation is if there's a consistent theme to your own utility
library, then refine that into a proper standalone library. Otherwise just
have a repo to store the code and copy/paste it into projects as needed.

------
tuananh
> but that makes it hard to version since submodules will track HEAD by
> default

you can track any branch or release right?

